# Another Aussie



## razzle (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

A bit of an intro post. I'm from Oz but I'm right up near the pointy bit so my local ski hill is about 1800 miles from my front door.

Despite that I've been to Cardrona and Treble Cone in NZ, Kitzbuhel in Austria, Whistler twice and Niseko as well as a few trips here. Swapped over from skis to the board somewhere in there and love it.

I'm planning a US trip for early 2012 and I'll have a few questions for you once I narrow it down a bit. Will be a couple of intermediates and maybe a few beginners coming with me.

I've been lurking through some old threads here and found heaps of great information to check out.


----------

